# PHP code und HTML Code im Forum anzeigen lassen!



## redheador (9. April 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich habe vor kurzem ein kleines Forum programmiert und möchte dort auch PHP und HTML code anzeigen!

Die BBcodes habe ich dafür schon fertig!


```
$beitrag = preg_replace("/\[code\](.*)\[\/code\]/isU", "<div align=\"center\"><table border=\"0\" width=\"93%\"><tr><td>Code:<hr align=\"left\" width=\"93%\" color=\"#FFFFFF\" size=\"1\"></td></tr><tr><td>$1</td></tr></table></div>", $beitrag);
```


Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
Der HTML Code wird nämlich teilweise herausgefiltert (was auch richtig ist da ich strip_tags verwendet habe!) und sogar ausgeführt!!

Wie kann ich das umgehen?

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!  



http://tja23.tj.funpic.de/index.php?site=forum/forum


----------



## Flex (9. April 2007)

Benutze statt [phpf]strip_tags[/phpf] doch lieber [phpf]htmlspecialchars[/phpf].

Dadurch wird < zu &gt; und > zu &lt.


----------

